# Salzkammergut Trophy 2008 - Strecke A (209 km, 7000 hm)



## phreak007 (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

ich fahre dieses Jahr bei der Salzkammergut Trophy (12.07. 2008) die härteste Variante (Strecke A). Ambitionen aufs Podest habe ich keine, einziges Ziel ist Durchkommen innerhalb des Zeitlimits von 16 h.

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren, wie es mit der Streckenbeschaffenheit, Reifenkombi, Zeitlimits etc. aussieht?

Geplant ist die Reifenkombi Racing Ralph 2.1 2008 am Vorderrad und Furious Fred 2.0 am Hinterrad. Da die Strecke ja zu 70 % Schotter als Untergrund haben soll und ich auch von eher leichtem Gelände gehört habe, ist ein leicht rollender Reifen wahrscheinlich von Vorteil. Größere Probleme hatte ich mit dem Furious Fred bisher nicht und bei der Trophy wird auch nicht materialintensiv über Stock und Stein gebolzt.

Weiterhin würde ich gerne mal abschätzen können, wie es mit den Zeitlimits aussieht. Dass das vom Trainingszustand abhängt, ist klar. Beim letzten 24 h Rennen in Chemnitz vor 2 Wochen habe ich als Einzelstarter Platz 10 belegt (45 Runden, ca. 350 km, 5200 hm). Pulsbereich war GA1-2 (Puls 130-150), also eher locker, aber auch nicht direkt langsam. Kommt man so auch durch die Trophy oder sollte man eher versuchen, das etwas zügiger anzugehen, weil es sonst knapp werden könnte?

Ernährungsmäßig weiß ich schon ganz gut Bescheid. Viel Trinken mit einigen Löffeln Maltodextrin + nen Spritzer Zitrone + Messerspitze Salz im Wasser hat bisher super funktioniert und wird auch bei der Trophy für die Grundversorgung sorgen. An jeder Verpflegungsstelle wird mal kurz angehalten und ein bißchen Flüssigkeit + nen kleiner Haps feste Nahrung eingeworfen.

Also, wer hat Erfahrungen, evtl. mit einem ähnlichen Trainingsstand und kann berichten?


----------



## racing_basti (28. Juni 2008)

also zu den reifen: den FF würde ich sein lassen, der schotter im salzkammergut ist ziemlich scharfkantig. ich bin letztes jahr mit larsen tt und latexschläuchen gefahren. ich bin zwar ohne panne durchgekommen, aber die reifen konnte ich danach fast in die tonne werfen, da sie an den flanken total zerschnitten waren. ich denke mit dem noch dünneren FF gibts da große probleme - meine Meinung!!!
zu den zeitlimits kann ich nicht all zu viel sagen, ich bin letztes jahr auf der 109km strecke gefahren, kann aber grob einschätzen wo ich auf den 200km gelandet wäre - ich weiß ja mit wem ich da immer so mitfahren kann ;-)
da wäre ich auf ne zielzeit von ca. 12.10-12.20h gekommen, da kannste dir jetzt unsere rundenzeiten vom 24h-rennen hernehmen und für dich ne hochrechnung anstellen - ich denke das kann schonmal ein guter anhaltspunkt für dich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (28. Juni 2008)

Also wenn ich mir eure Rundenzeiten so anschaue, läuft das ja auf 18...19er Runden raus, oder?!

Ich hab meine Rundenzeiten auch mal analysiert und die Pausen (insgesamt 8,5 h  ) rausgerechnet. Komme so auf 19...20er Runden, das sollte also passen. Würden dann bei mir also 13-14 h Fahrzeit + 1-2 h Pausen werden.

Klingt also danach, als wäre GA1-2 machbar.

Danke.

Ich denke, ich werde den Furious Fred mit Schlauch und Milch zumindest mal probieren und meinen Supporter mit nem dickeren Ersatzreifen ausstatten. Wenn der neue Furious Fred hinterher für die Tonne ist, wäre das zu verschmerzen 

BTW: Fährst du wieder mit? Welche Strecke?


----------



## Apatit (30. Juni 2008)

1. Reifenwahl: Meine besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit den schweren aber super rollenden Conti Vapor Protection gemacht. Die sind einfach Spitze für dieses Gelände. Letztes Jahr hatte ich neue Mountain King Supersonic aufgezogen (mit normalen Butyl-Schläuchen). Hat auch super gehalten, allerdings mit erhöhtem Pannenrisiko. Dieses Jahr fahre ich mit Dichtmilch einen Nobby Nic vorn und einen Racing Ralph hinten, jweils 2.1" Evo Modell. Beide sind leicht, rollen super und haben deutlich mehr Gummischutz als Contis Supersonic Versionen. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dieser Kombination.

2. Die Strecke: Die Beschaffenheit ist vorwiegend Schotterpiste aus meist relativ grobkörnigen Kalkstein-Schotter bzw. Rollsplitt. Das Pannenrisiko schätze ich hier nicht so hoch. Das tükische sind die Downhills. Zum einen gibts Highspeed Abfahrten auf Splitt, hier ist guter Kurvengrip am Vorderrad gefragt sowie beste Führungseigenschaften. Der Racing Ralph ist da schon überfordert, daher ab ans Hinterrad. Zum anderen gibt es auch sehr technische, teilweise extremsteile!!! Singletrail Abfahrten, welche zusätzlich mit scharfkantigen Kalksteinblöcken bespickt sind. Hier benötigt man wirklich einen soliden Reifen und gute Bikebeherrschung. Besonders die Abfahrten nach Bad Ischl und die Letzte Abfahrt vor Bad Goisern OT Lauffen sind wirklich extrem. Ich kann mich daher nur "racing_basti" anschließen und dir vom Furious Fred abraten, selbst am Hinterrad.

3. Belastungsintensität: Im Gegensatz zu "normalen" 4-5h Marathons wo man doch ordentlich Gas gibt EB und SB Bereich, sollte man sich auf der langen Strecke zurückhalten. Besonders als nicht Profiradler, mit dem Ziel durchhalten, ist durchgängig Zurückhaltung gefragt. Ich fahre immer maximal 5-10 Schläge unter meinem Schwellenpuls. Wenn du einmal zu lange überziehst, kann sich dein Körper nicht wieder erholen und die nächsten langen Anstiege werden zur Qual. Sehe es als lange Extremtour und du wirst mit Freude im Ziel ankommen.

4. Ernährung: Die Streckenverpflegung ist einfach perfekt. Es gibt nur sehr wenige andere Veranstaltungen, die da mithalten können. Ich habe immer 3 oder 4 Riegel und maximal 2 Gels im Trikot am Start, für lange Anstiege und zwischendurch. Außerdem ein paar kleine Alupäckchen mit Salz für die Trinkflasche nach einigen Stunden. Das ist wichtig, besonders wenn es sehr heiß ist. Der helle Schotter reflektiert das Licht und man wird zusätzlich von unten gebrutzelt. Daher ist reichliche, regelmäßige Wasseraufnahme unerläßlich. Die Verpflegungsstellen sind perfekt bestückt und in perfekten oder sogar kurzen Abständen. Man sollte generell keine auslassen. Ich fahre immer sehr gut mit Bananenstücken, Riegel und Laugenbrötchen. Was ich auch toll finde sind die Lebkuchen, eine regionale Spezialität. Ist aber Geschmackssache. Gel sollte man nur im absoluten Notfall nehmen, wenn man doch mal eine Flaute haben sollte.

5. Sperrzeiten: Ich bin 2003 zum ersten mal die lange Strecke gefahren mit knapp 14h. Wirklich gemütlich mit 2 anderen in der Gruppe. Das war sehr schön. Letztes Jahr lief es hervorragend mit einer Geasmtzeit von 11h43min. Immernoch kontrolliert gefahren ohne zu überreißen, naja bis auf die letzten 10 Kilometer. Da kann man nochmal Gas geben, wenn möglich, da es relativ flach verläuft.

Soweit ein paar Tipps und Erfahrungen von mir. Es ist wirklich eine schöne Erfahrung die lange Strecke zu bewältigen und mit gutem Training und realistischer Zielzeit durchaus machbar.


----------



## phreak007 (1. Juli 2008)

Apatit schrieb:


> 1. Reifenwahl: Meine besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit den schweren aber super rollenden Conti Vapor Protection gemacht. Die sind einfach Spitze für dieses Gelände. Letztes Jahr hatte ich neue Mountain King Supersonic aufgezogen (mit normalen Butyl-Schläuchen). Hat auch super gehalten, allerdings mit erhöhtem Pannenrisiko. Dieses Jahr fahre ich mit Dichtmilch einen Nobby Nic vorn und einen Racing Ralph hinten, jweils 2.1" Evo Modell. Beide sind leicht, rollen super und haben deutlich mehr Gummischutz als Contis Supersonic Versionen. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dieser Kombination.
> 
> 2. Die Strecke: Die Beschaffenheit ist vorwiegend Schotterpiste aus meist relativ grobkörnigen Kalkstein-Schotter bzw. Rollsplitt. Das Pannenrisiko schätze ich hier nicht so hoch. Das tükische sind die Downhills. Zum einen gibts Highspeed Abfahrten auf Splitt, hier ist guter Kurvengrip am Vorderrad gefragt sowie beste Führungseigenschaften. Der Racing Ralph ist da schon überfordert, daher ab ans Hinterrad. Zum anderen gibt es auch sehr technische, teilweise extremsteile!!! Singletrail Abfahrten, welche zusätzlich mit scharfkantigen Kalksteinblöcken bespickt sind. Hier benötigt man wirklich einen soliden Reifen und gute Bikebeherrschung. Besonders die Abfahrten nach Bad Ischl und die Letzte Abfahrt vor Bad Goisern OT Lauffen sind wirklich extrem. Ich kann mich daher nur "racing_basti" anschließen und dir vom Furious Fred abraten, selbst am Hinterrad.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht!

Das hilft mir schon ein gutes Stück weiter.

Bis jetzt durchgänges Abraten vom Furious Fred, da muss ich wohl wirklich nochmal drüber nachdenken...


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juli 2008)

ich schwanke noch zwischen racing ralph 2008 2,25" v/h und nobby nic 2008 2,25"/ racing ralph 2008 2,25" v/h.


----------



## mar1kus (2. Juli 2008)

hallo 
starte dieses jahr auch erstmals in bad goisern und direkt über die 209km.
reifen werde ich wie apatit nn 2.1 und hinten rr2.1 fahren.
habe gehört man sollte sich noch ein kleines fläschen öl in die tasche stecken da auf der langen distanz schnell mal die kette trocken läuft.

belasten werde ich mich ebenfalls wie von apatit beschrieben, als nur im notfall über den schwellenpuls (bei mir 167) fahren. im besten fall immer 10-15 schläger darunter bleiben.

ernährung: werde natürlich auch jede labstation anfahren. aber trotzdem mind. 5 gels und 5 powerbars selber mitnehmen, da ich keien experimente mit dem zeug machen will was es vor ort gibt. 

was mich von euch salzkammergut erfahrenen biker mal interessieren würde: welche zeiten fahrt ihr so bei nem "normalen" marathon? 
wieviel wettkämpfe und wieviel trainingskilometer habt ihr seit dem 1.1.08 schon gefahren?

meine eckdaten:
8000km für dieses jahr, 8cc rennen, 3 marathons
kirchzarten 116km in 5:14
fahre seit 17 jahren radrennen. 
3kg übergewicht )-:

reicht 1 ersatzschlauch? bzw. kann man sich unterwegs einen nachkaufen? 

noch 10tage und ich bin schon total aufgeregt. was vergleichbares hab ich noch nie gemacht und hab daher nen riesen bammel das rennen nicht zu überstehen.


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juli 2008)

also ich nehm auf jeden fall ein ölfläschen mit auf die strecke, meine quietschende kette hat dann doch arg genervt


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Juli 2008)

mar1kus schrieb:


> kirchzarten 116km in 5:14
> fahre seit 17 jahren radrennen.
> 3kg übergewicht )-:
> 
> ...



hi,

also du bist wohl eine kleine ecke schneller wie ich (kirchzarten...) und wahrscheinlich etwas jünger (wie alle hier...hihi) bei gleichem übergewicht...(was bei so langen distanzen aber kein nachteil ist...)

besser 2 schläuche oder normale flicken als notlösung, 

was vergleichbares wie die sgt gibt es auch in europa kaum... super gegend,richtig viele höhenmeter und einige richtige mtb-abfahrten...riesen bammel darfst du aber nicht haben...freu dich auf dieses unglaubliche rennen ! bei deinen voraussetzungen wirst du das in ca. 12,5-13,5h fahren können...darauf mußt du dich nur mental vorher einstellen wenn du um 5 uhr startest ! 

die ersten 6-7h sind easy,pass auf der abfahrt nach ischl auf und lauf den downhill bei km 130 lieber, als bei den technischen stellen zu stürzen (es sei denn du bist ein dh experte)... ebenso wenn wie letztes jahr  die teilnehmer der kürzeren strecken dir im weg rum stehen...

dann beginnt aber der mental anstrengende teil,also wenn du wieder durch bad goisern kommst und besonders wenn es wieder so heiß wie letztes jahr werden sollte...der letzte lange anstieg, wo letztes jahr viele entnervt umgedreht und aufgegeben haben...da mußt du durch dann hast du im ziel den absoluten kick...

also ich wünsche viel spaß... du wirst begeistert sein und es schaffen !

joe


----------



## phreak007 (3. Juli 2008)

mar1kus schrieb:


> hallo
> starte dieses jahr auch erstmals in bad goisern und direkt über die 209km.
> reifen werde ich wie apatit nn 2.1 und hinten rr2.1 fahren.
> habe gehört man sollte sich noch ein kleines fläschen öl in die tasche stecken da auf der langen distanz schnell mal die kette trocken läuft.
> ...



Du scheinst ein gutes Stück mehr Training als ich zu haben und ich denke auch, dass ich durch komme 

Mein Trainingsstand seit 01.01.08:

- 4600 km
- 220 h
- 58000 hm
- überwiegend Langstreckentraining (4-12 h).

Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren MTB, allerdings erst seit letztem Jahr etwas engagierter. Bin auch den letzten Winter über einige Tausend Kilometer Grundlage gefahren. 24 Jahre alt, 191 cm, 80 kg, mittlerweile geschätzte 9% Körperfett. Der letzte Leistungstest im März sagte 285 Watt auf 90 kg, also 3,2 W/kg an der Schwelle. Mittlerweile sollten es durch die Gewichtsreduktion und das Training um die 4 W/kg sein.

Von daher denke ich mal, dass du das schaffen solltest.

Wichtig ist bei solchen Langstrecken vor allem, immer genug zu trinken und auch ausreichend Kohlenhydrate nachzufüllen. Dann läuft der Motor auch nach über 12 h noch. Das war zumindest meine persönliche Erkenntnis aus dem letzten 24 h Rennen, die sich hoffentlich auch auf die SGT übertragen lässt.

Werde die SGT als große "Tour" fahren und die Muskeln an den Bergen nicht überanstrengen. Also kein Hochdrücken im großen Gang, sondern kleiner Gang und hohe Trittfrequenz.

Geplante Zielzeit: 15-15,5 h.

PS: Ist hier noch wer aus dem EBM-Madmission-Team (Beat Mad East)?


----------



## mar1kus (3. Juli 2008)

danke für die aufbauenden worte.
werde es trotzdem etwas langsamer angehen wie 12,5-13,5 stunden. sicher ist sicher. 
hab mir 14 +/- 1h vorgenommen

hab heute angefangen mein rad komplett zu überholen. neu kette, ritzel, bremsbeläge, innenlager, kettenblätter etc. will das defektrisiko so gering wie möglich halten wenn ich schon 800km anreise habe. 

gibt es jemanden der seinen biorythmus vorher anpasst in dem er zb ab 1 woche vor dem rennen regelmäßig um 04 oder 03h aufsteht und dementsprechend früh ins bett geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (3. Juli 2008)

mar1kus schrieb:


> danke für die aufbauenden worte.
> werde es trotzdem etwas langsamer angehen wie 12,5-13,5 stunden. sicher ist sicher.
> hab mir 14 +/- 1h vorgenommen
> 
> ...



Solange du vorher halbwegs ausgeschlafen bist, stellt ein Tag zeitig aufstehen eigentlich kein Problem dar.

Am Tag vorher aber besser nicht allzu lange ausschlafen, damit man am Abend vor der SGT auch einschlafen kann


----------



## ]:-> (4. Juli 2008)

Hi,
lese hier sehr fasziniert/begeistert mit und hoffe nächstes Jahr selbst dabei zu sein.
Zum Aufstehen würde ich mir auch nicht zu viele Gedanken machen. Nur nicht zu spät - also zu kurz vor dem Rennen aufstehen, dann sollte es klappen. Sind letzte Woche zu nem 290km/4500hm (Renn)Radmarathon um 3 Uhr aufgestanden, Start war um 5.30. Die meisten haben am Tag vorher gearbeitet und in der Nacht aufgrund Hitze, Schnarchern etc. kaum wirklich geschlafen. Aber durch das frühe Aufstehen und gemütlich frühstücken war keiner mehr Müde am Start und auch während dem Tag im Sattel hat keiner Defizite gespürt - nur Tags drauf kam dann die totale Müdigkeit und 12h Schlafen  .


----------



## Näthinator (4. Juli 2008)

Hier anbei meine Erfahrung von der Trophy Extrem! Damals als ich Sie gefahren bin waren noch nicht so viele am Start und wir sind die Runde (WM Strecke) 2 x gefahren, bei drecks Wetter und kälte !

War ultra hart, zumal ich erst 1 Jahr davor mit Radfahren angefangen habe. Puls beachten und sich darauf einstellen das es bei nicht aussreichendem Training sehr weh tun kann ;-)

http://www.ostwest-express.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=55&Itemid=30


----------



## phreak007 (4. Juli 2008)

Näthinator schrieb:


> Hier anbei meine Erfahrung von der Trophy Extrem! Damals als ich Sie gefahren bin waren noch nicht so viele am Start und wir sind die Runde (WM Strecke) 2 x gefahren, bei drecks Wetter und kälte !
> 
> War ultra hart, zumal ich erst 1 Jahr davor mit Radfahren angefangen habe. Puls beachten und sich darauf einstellen das es bei nicht aussreichendem Training sehr weh tun kann ;-)
> 
> http://www.ostwest-express.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=55&Itemid=30



Der Bericht kann einem ja richtig Mut machen


----------



## s_works (4. Juli 2008)

also ich bin heuer auch das erste mal dabei - mal schauen wies läuft. Bis jetzt ist die Saison nicht so der Knaller aber als Ziel hab ich nur eines:

"Durchkommen" egal wie.

Ziel wäre um die 15h. Könnte also eine grössere Gruppe werden so wie ich das seh!


----------



## phreak007 (4. Juli 2008)

Der Wettertrend sieht ja sehr durchwachsen aus:

http://www.wetteronline.de/feature/trend.htm

Ist zwar für Deutschland, aber ein Trend lässt sich ja erkennen und der dürfte sich ja auch auf den Alpenraum übertragen lassen.

Ist die Strecke eigentlich sehr wetterempfindlich oder ist sie durch den hohen Schotter-Anteil eher unempfindlich z.B. gegen Regen?
Wie siehts auf den Abfahrten aus? Dass es da ein paar schlammige geben wird, ist klar. Aber betrifft das den Großteil oder nur einige wenige?

War vor kurzem schon jemand da oder wohnt in der Nähe? Wie siehts momentan dort aus? Es scheint ja seit Wochen immer mal wieder geregnet zu haben...

EDIT: http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=ATAT30054

In der 16-Tages-Vorhersage siehts wettertechnisch nicht gut aus...




s_works schrieb:


> also ich bin heuer auch das erste mal dabei - mal schauen wies läuft. Bis jetzt ist die Saison nicht so der Knaller aber als Ziel hab ich nur eines:
> 
> "Durchkommen" egal wie.
> 
> Ziel wäre um die 15h. Könnte also eine grössere Gruppe werden so wie ich das seh!



Da sieht man sich ja auf den 209 km bestimmt mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Näthinator (4. Juli 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Der Bericht kann einem ja richtig Mut machen



Das ist die Wahrheit


----------



## mar1kus (4. Juli 2008)

oje, starker regen ist gemeldet für den 12.07. 

dann werd ich wohl auch mal meine winterjacke, regenjacke, winterschuhe, schutzbleche und vor allem schlammreifen mitnehmen.


----------



## phreak007 (5. Juli 2008)

mar1kus schrieb:


> oje, starker regen ist gemeldet für den 12.07.
> 
> dann werd ich wohl auch mal meine winterjacke, regenjacke, winterschuhe, schutzbleche und vor allem schlammreifen mitnehmen.



Na warts erstmal ab. Gerade bei so einer langen Prognose sind die ermittelten Wetterdaten mehr als fragwürdig.

Das wird sich noch x Mal ändern. Jetzt gerade wird für den 12.07. pure Sonne bei 21°C vorrausgesagt. Gestern Abend stand noch, dass mit heftigen Schauern zu rechnen ist...

Von daher, abwarten, beobachten und Tee trinken.


----------



## maxa (5. Juli 2008)

Solange die Wetterfrösche nicht mal das Wetter für den nächsten Tag 100%ig sagen können, ist das eh alles ne farse.
Egal, ihr seid doch dann eh alle im gleichen Boot.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Juli 2008)

das stimmt


----------



## mar1kus (5. Juli 2008)

naja werd trotzdem mal alles mitschleppen. kann ja nicht grad mal heim fahre und noch was holen. und dann vor ort noch für paar hundert euro sachen kaufen muss ja auch nicht sein.

bin heut auf ner lockeren 88km 1600hm tour voll abgeschissen, na dass kann ja was werden nächste woche....
na wenigstens hab ich  mich fahrtechnisch heute selbst übertroffen


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Juli 2008)

mal ne frage: wie gestaltet ihr euer training in der letzten woche vor der trophy? ab wann macht ihr schluss und relaxt und was fahrt ihr noch?

ich habe freitag nochmal ne längere einheit mit 120km und 1800hm aufm rennrad abgespult und wollte eigentlich die woche vor der trophy nur noch im regenerativen bis grundlagen 1 ausdauerbereich fahren... spätestens mittwoch dann ruhe.


----------



## phreak007 (6. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mal ne frage: wie gestaltet ihr euer training in der letzten woche vor der trophy? ab wann macht ihr schluss und relaxt und was fahrt ihr noch?
> 
> ich habe freitag nochmal ne längere einheit mit 120km und 1800hm aufm rennrad abgespult und wollte eigentlich die woche vor der trophy nur noch im regenerativen bis grundlagen 1 ausdauerbereich fahren... spätestens mittwoch dann ruhe.



Ich bin gestern nochmal 150 km und 1100 hm MTB auf der Straße/Forstautobahn gebolzt, also alles was geht (31er Schnitt über 5 h).

Montag dann die letzen paar Krafteinheiten am Berg (20-40 % Steigung und 40er Trittfrequenz) und am Mittwoch 1-2 h ruhiges GA1 mit 100er Trittfrequenz zum ausrollen.

Dann ist Ruhe bis Samstag


----------



## gaggo (6. Juli 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern nochmal 150 km und 1100 hm MTB auf der Straße/Forstautobahn gebolzt, also alles was geht (31er Schnitt über 5 h).
> 
> Montag dann die letzen paar Krafteinheiten am Berg (20-40 % Steigung und 40er Trittfrequenz) und am Mittwoch 1-2 h ruhiges GA1 mit 100er Trittfrequenz zum ausrollen.
> 
> Dann ist Ruhe bis Samstag



Bist Du der Weltmeister incognito?


----------



## Danimal (6. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Ich bin die zwei langen Runden 2005 gefahren. Das Wetter war wechselhaft bis feucht und es gab eine fiese Schlammwiesenabfahrt. Die hat damals überhaupt nicht gebockt und wurde deswegen mittlerweile auch aus der Strecke genommen (oder?).

Der Knackpunkt bei der Veranstaltung ist es, auf gar keinen Fall auf der ersten Runde zu überzocken und sich außerdem regelmässig den Tank vollzumachen. Nach der ersten Runde weiß man, was noch kommt und kann sich die Körner perfekt einteilen. 

Ich bin morgens um drei aufgestanden und habe nochmal was gegessen. Bisschen rumgelatscht und nochmal hingelegt. Das Warmfahrprogramm habe ich vor dem Start auf das absolute Minimum reduziert und bin lieber ein paar Minuten länger liegengeblieben. Nochmal was essen, wach werden und das System hochfahren, ordentlich auf 00.

Ich bin bei der Veranstaltung vorne und hinten Nobby Nics gefahren (mit Latex), bei trockenen Bedingungen sollte es hinten auch ein RR tun, oder vorne+hinten Mountainkings. Ich hatte nur einen Ersatzschlauch dabei, den ich nicht gebraucht habe.
Zu den Klamotten: Ich habe den Fehler gemacht und meine Windjacke am Beginn der zweiten Runde bei der Verpflegungsstation im Start/Zielbereich abgegeben, weil das Wetter sehr gut aussah. Macht den Fehler auf keinen Fall! Ich hab im Regen geschnattert wie sonstwas. Heute würde ich (bei vergleichbaren Bedingungen) unten kurz ohne Beinlinge und oben mit dünnem Funktions-Unterhemd+kurzem Trikot fahren. In der Trikottasche dann eine dünne, leichte Wind/Regenjacke (z.B. Federkleid, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden).

Ansonsten: Nicht verrückt machen! Das ist auch nur eine lustige MTB-Ausfahrt... nur etwas länger als normal ;-)

Viel Spaß, ich bin evtl. im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei...

Later,
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (7. Juli 2008)

gaggo schrieb:


> Bist Du der Weltmeister incognito?



 Warum? Welcher Weltmeister?

Nur weil ich mein Training ein wenig strukturiere?

Sind wieder Ferien?




Danimal schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich bin die zwei langen Runden 2005 gefahren. Das Wetter war wechselhaft bis feucht und es gab eine fiese Schlammwiesenabfahrt. Die hat damals überhaupt nicht gebockt und wurde deswegen mittlerweile auch aus der Strecke genommen (oder?).
> 
> ...



Danke für die Tips!

Ich sehe schon, es ist Gold wert, nen Betreuer dabei zu haben


----------



## phreak007 (7. Juli 2008)

In österreichischen Foren wird auch schon diskutiert, was Strecke und Reifenwahl angeht:

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/Salzkammergut-Trophy-2008-th86914

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?t=69210&pp=15

Nobby Nic am Vorder- und Racing Ralph am Hinterrad werdens wohl auch bei mir werden...

Die Wettervorhersage verspricht ja momentan traumhafte Bedingungen:

http://www.wetteronline.de/Oesterreich/BadGoisern.htm

Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juli 2008)

na hoffentlich hält das wetter, was die vorhersage verspricht. wenigstens 2 tage vor dem rennen sollte es vielleicht nicht regnen, damit die strecke ein wenig abtrocknen kann. ich freu mich schon riesig, hab aber auch schon die hose gestrichen voll...


----------



## gaggo (7. Juli 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Warum? Welcher Weltmeister?
> 
> Nur weil ich mein Training ein wenig strukturiere?
> 
> ...


----------



## phreak007 (7. Juli 2008)

gaggo schrieb:


> ...ohne Dich beleidigen zu wollen- aber, 40 %ige Steigungen und Deine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten lassen eindeutig auf den künftigen Weltmeister schliessen!



... ohne dich beleidigen zu wollen - aber setz dich nochmal in Ruhe mit der Materie auseinander und dann stell Fragen, wenn was unklar ist 

Ich wüßte nicht, warum man auf der Straße keinen 30er Schnitt treten sollte oder warum man keine 40%igen Steigungen rauf fahren sollte?

Kann mir das einer erklären? 

Oder will mich der Kerl hier bloß verarschen?

@gaga: Kann gerne die Puls, Höhen etc. Aufzeichnung vorm Garmin als Beweis hier einstellen...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (7. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube das kein Mensch ne 40%ige Steigung mit dem Rad hochkommt, denn das wäre ja fast senkrecht berghoch.
Ne 40Grad Steigung dürfte dagegen kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## phreak007 (7. Juli 2008)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ich glaube das kein Mensch ne 40%ige Steigung mit dem Rad hochkommt, denn das wäre ja fast senkrecht berghoch.
> Ne 40Grad Steigung dürfte dagegen kein Problem darstellen.



Ach da ist das Problem  In Geometrie nicht aufgepasst...

Ich erklärs hier an der Stelle aber nicht nochmal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=104682&page=201 (ab der unteren Hälfte Seite 201)


----------



## racing_basti (7. Juli 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Ich erklärs hier an der Stelle aber nicht nochmal:



dann mach ich das mal schnell zusammengefasst:
40% = 21,8° steigung
40° = 83,9% steigung

also das nächste mal erst zum tafelwerk und dann zur tastatur greifen


----------



## phreak007 (7. Juli 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> dann mach ich das mal schnell zusammengefasst:
> 40% = 21,8° steigung
> 40° = 83,9% steigung
> 
> also das nächste mal erst zum tafelwerk und dann zur tastatur greifen



Danke 

Tja Basti, da hörste es, zukünftiger Weltmeister  Zieh dich schonmal warm an 

PS: Ich empfinde die 21,8° schon als mächtig anstrengend, auch wenn hier einige gleich was anderes behaupten werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggo (7. Juli 2008)

Junger Mann,

glaube es oder nicht- auch Du kannst keine 40 %igen Steigungen hochfahren. 

Bordsteinkanten und sonstige niedrige Rampen selbstverständlich ausgenommen. Ich meine hochfahren, also richtig gegen die 40 Prozent antreten. 

Wahrscheinlich bist Du noch nicht einmal echte 30 Prozenter hochgetreten. Wo ist denn die steilste Strecke, die Du je gemacht hast? Sei vorsichtig mit Deinen Behauptungen. Ich weiss sehr gut wovon ich spreche.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juli 2008)

keinesfalls, aber solche steigungen hats an manchen stellen der trophy-strecke und die sind echt knackig... aber deshalb hab ich auch nen mountaingoat 20z-kettenblatt und ne 34er kassette


----------



## racing_basti (7. Juli 2008)

gaggo schrieb:


> glaube es oder nicht



aber du bist doch der hier falsch liegt!!!



gaggo schrieb:


> Ich weiss sehr gut wovon ich spreche.



ich hab in der schule im physikkurs aufgepasst - wenn du im tafelwerk nachgeschlagen hast, was der unterschied zwischen steigung in grad [°] und steigung in prozent [%] ist, dann erzähl mit bitte nochmal was für anstiege ich/wir (nicht war marco) schon hochgefahren sind. 

also nochmal für dich:
40% sind 21,8°, d.h. 40hm auf 100m in der ebene, d.h. wiederrum 107,7m die du zurückgelegt hast
40° sind 83,9%, die kann ich tatsächlich nicht hochfahren, denn das wären auf 100m (ebene strecke) 83,9hm bei einer tatsächlichen fahrstrecke von 130m

schlag einfach mal unter dem allg. dreieck und dem tan-satz nach - das sollte helfen alle unklarheiten zu beseitigen.



			
				phreak007 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Basti, da hörste es, zukünftiger Weltmeister  Zieh dich schonmal warm an


da bin ich aber froh, dass du am samstag bei der trophy startes und nicht mit mir in johannstadt an den start gehst...


----------



## Deleted 4950 (7. Juli 2008)

bin das letzte JAHR mitgefahren, bin dieses Jahr leider verhindert und wünsche Euch allen, besonders auf Strecke A - viel Spaß und gutes Sitzfleisch ...


----------



## DrecksBecks (7. Juli 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern nochmal 150 km und 1100 hm MTB auf der Straße/Forstautobahn gebolzt, also alles was geht (31er Schnitt über 5 h).
> 
> Montag dann die letzen paar Krafteinheiten am Berg (20-40 % Steigung und 40er Trittfrequenz) und am Mittwoch 1-2 h ruhiges GA1 mit 100er Trittfrequenz zum ausrollen.
> 
> Dann ist Ruhe bis Samstag




Das man Radcomputer auch auf den Radumfang einstellen sollte - weißt du schon oder?


----------



## gaggo (7. Juli 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> aber du bist doch der hier falsch liegt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast mich falsch verstanden.

Ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen einer prozentualen- und einer graduellen Steigung. Diese Aussage habe ich nicht gemeint oder in Zweifel gezogen!

Nichtsdestotrotz: (und nur dies wollte ich hier klar machen) fährt der Bub keine 40 %igen Steigungen mit dem Rad. Du etwa? Deshalb habe ich ihn künftigen Weltmeister genannt. Vielleicht ein Ansporn- wie auch immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (7. Juli 2008)

@gaga, drecksbecks...

"Der Horizont einiger Menschen ist ein Kreis mit Radius Null. Das nennen sie Ihren Standpunkt."

1. Mein Radcomputer misst nicht per Radumfang, sondern per GPS.

2. Mach deine Aussage mit den 40% mal im Cross Country Forum. Dort wird man dich auslachen.

Ich trete die 40% sogar mit 44-32-22 Kurbel und 12-27 Kassette. Das geht zwar nicht für 1000 hm am Stück, aber immerhin für einige Minuten.

Und nun zurück zum eigentlich Thema, wer hat eigentlich die ganzen Spammer eingeladen?

EDIT sagt: Für all die Ungläubigen, Zweifler etc:

5 h - 150 km:






Einer der unzähligen 40%er hier in der Gegend:
(dass nur 35% in der Software angezeigt werden, liegt daran, dass die Software "glättet")





Dass ich da wirklich gefahren bin, müsst ihr mir einfach mal glauben 

Ich hoffe, jetzt ist endlich Ruhe.


----------



## gaggo (7. Juli 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> @gaga, drecksbecks...
> 
> "Der Horizont einiger Menschen ist ein Kreis mit Radius Null. Das nennen sie Ihren Standpunkt."
> 
> ...



du bist wirklich ein sehr, sehr dummer junge! 

sorry!


----------



## phreak007 (7. Juli 2008)

gaggo schrieb:


> du bist wirklich ein sehr, sehr dummer junge!
> 
> sorry!



Begründung?

Angebot an alle Zweifler: Kommender Samstag Salzkammerguttrophy 5 Uhr am Start und die 209 km mitfahren 

Hinterher könnt ihr große Töne schwingen...


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juli 2008)

ich bin da am samstag, aber ich hab auch nicht an dir gezweifelt... 

also dann, man sieht sich am start...


----------



## phreak007 (8. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich bin da am samstag, aber ich hab auch nicht an dir gezweifelt...
> 
> also dann, man sieht sich am start...



Deiner Signatur nach zu urteilen, könnte man meinen, du fährst mit dem Singlespeeder 

Wenn da wirklich 500 A-Starter an den Start gehen, wirds echt unübersichtlich. Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass man die IBCler erkennt...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Juli 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Deiner Signatur nach zu urteilen, könnte man meinen, du fährst mit dem Singlespeeder



naja ich heiss ja nicht mady winter... der ist doch die trophy schon öfter mitm singlespeeder gefahren.


----------



## Danimal (8. Juli 2008)

Tach!

Die Strecke hat zwar einige Rampen, in die Gegend von 30% kommt da aber keine, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Also keine Panik!
40% hochfahren auf unbefestigtem Untergrund... naja, will ich nicht kategorisch ausschließen, aber zumindest in Frage stellen. Dem GPS kann man bei solchen Zahlen nicht vertrauen. Trotz barometrischer+Topo Korrektur sind die Steigungswerte, die ein Garmin ausspuckt, mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Da der 40%-Mann offenbar gerne Trigonometrie betreibt, kann er sich auch schnell mal ausrechnen, warum GPS auf unserem Planeten in der horizontalen genauer ist als in der vertikalen.
Ach ja: Nach meinem Garmin wäre ich bestimmt schon drei-viermal theoretischer Weltmeister gewesen ;-)

Attacke,
Dan


----------



## Apatit (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wollte hiermit nachfragen, ob jemand mit mir nach Bad Goisern fahren möchte. Würde mit Skoda Fabia Kombi runterfahren und 1 bis (2) Leute incl. Rad und Gepäck gerne mitnehmen. Abfahrt am Freitag Vormittag spätestens Mittag. Region STL oder Z.
Rückfahrt am Sonntag Vormittag. Gebt mal bescheid (Tel. 0179/1415053). Oder hätte jemand noch bei sich im Auto einen Platz frei. Grüße.


----------



## phreak007 (8. Juli 2008)

Danimal schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Die Strecke hat zwar einige Rampen, in die Gegend von 30% kommt da aber keine, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Also keine Panik!
> 40% hochfahren auf unbefestigtem Untergrund... naja, will ich nicht kategorisch ausschließen, aber zumindest in Frage stellen. Dem GPS kann man bei solchen Zahlen nicht vertrauen. Trotz barometrischer+Topo Korrektur sind die Steigungswerte, die ein Garmin ausspuckt, mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
> ...




Im Allgemeinen gilt, je länger die Strecke, die es bergauf zu fahren gilt, und je gleichmäßiger der Anstieg, desto genauer die Anzeige/Berechnung der Neigung.

Deine Aussage trifft also eher auf kurze Rampen zu, als auf (halbwegs gleichmäßige) Anstiege von mehreren Hundert Höhenmetern.

Ein lokales Beispiel ist hier der Rodelhang an der Augustusburg. 200 hm bergauf, Steigung permanent zwischen 10 und 40%, im Mittel wohl um die 20%.

Warum glaubt mir eigentlich keiner, wenn ich behaupte, dass ich sehr wohl weiß,
was 10% sind (auch auf Dauer unangestrengt fahrbar, auch mit 12-27 Kassette),
was 20% sind (12-27 auf Dauer, also 1000 hm am Stück, schon kritisch)
was 30% sind (mit 12-27 nur wenige Minuten fahrbar, vielleicht 15 min.)
was 40% sind (mit 12-27 nur kürzere Rampen von 2-3 min erträglich; wenn man von unten rauf schaut, sieht es aus, als würde man ne Wand senkrecht rauf fahren; Vorderrad schwer am Boden zu halten).
Das ist zumindest meine persönliche Erfahrung.

Wers nicht glaubt, ist herzlich eingeladen, mit mir mal den Rodelhang an der Augustusburg rauf zu fahren 
Falls Ihr dann immer noch anderer Meinung seid, gebe ich mich geschlagen.

Die 150 km Strecke bin ich schon x-Mal gefahren, die Messwerte schwanken im einstelligen Kilometerbereich und decken sich auch mit den Werten vom Auto.

EDIT: Für die Trophy werde ich trotzdem ne 11-32 Kassette montieren 



Apatit schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> wollte hiermit nachfragen, ob jemand mit mir nach Bad Goisern fahren möchte. Würde mit Skoda Fabia Kombi runterfahren und 1 bis (2) Leute incl. Rad und Gepäck gerne mitnehmen. Abfahrt am Freitag Vormittag spätestens Mittag. Region STL oder Z.
> Rückfahrt am Sonntag Vormittag. Gebt mal bescheid (Tel. 0179/1415053). Oder hätte jemand noch bei sich im Auto einen Platz frei. Grüße.



Danke für das Angebot, aber zumindest ich persönlich fahre schon am Donnerstag runter. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Näthinator (8. Juli 2008)

*Popcorn holen und zuschauen wie sich alle hier aufheizen für's Rennen* 


Um was kloppt Ihr Euch hier eigentlich ????

Ist doch völlig Lattex wieviel % die Steigung! Einfach drüber und jut ist ;-) Dickes Ritzel, kleines Ritzel ist doch schnuppe !
Habt Spass, habt Euch lieb und hoffentlich regnet es und es werden 5 Grad dann hat sich es eh erledigt mit den Prozentsätzen ;-)

Will Goisern nochmal bei Regen haben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (8. Juli 2008)

Näthinator schrieb:


> *Popcorn holen und zuschauen wie sich alle hier aufheizen für's Rennen*
> 
> 
> Um was kloppt Ihr Euch hier eigentlich ????



Wenn man hier völlig grundlos als unglaubwürdig hingestellt wird, dann juckts einem schon in den Fingern... Aber das sind dann wahrscheinlich auch wieder die Leute, die im Netz einen auf dicke Hose machen und dann kein Wort raus bringen, wenn sie tatsächlich mal vor einem stehen.


----------



## Danimal (8. Juli 2008)

Hehe, ich zweifele es überhaupt nicht an, dass 40% fahrbar sind. Mit Glück, frischen Beinen, dicker Pelle hinten, langem und umgedrehtem Vorbau, Hintern weit vor der Sattelspitze geht bestimmt auch noch mehr! Spontan fallen mir einige solche Rampen ein (Garmisch: Von der Schanze hoch auf den Berg, wurde bei den Garmisch Classics immer runter gefahren, Teneriffa Puerto de la Cruz -> Teide direkt, ...).
Ich sag ja nur, dass a) solche Anstiege in der Trophy nicht drin sind und b) dass GPS-Geräte nicht sehr geeignet sind, um genaue Steigungsraten zu bestimmen.

Attacke!
Dan


----------



## phreak007 (8. Juli 2008)

Danimal schrieb:


> Hehe, ich zweifele es überhaupt nicht an, dass 40% fahrbar sind. Mit Glück, frischen Beinen, dicker Pelle hinten, langem und umgedrehtem Vorbau, Hintern weit vor der Sattelspitze geht bestimmt auch noch mehr!



Genau so siehts auch aus. Mit ner ordentlichen Geometrie, einigen cm Sattelüberhöhung und etwas Fahrtechnik geht das problemlos.

Vielleicht nicht mehr nach 200 km und etlichen Tausend Höhenmetern, aber ausgeruht allemal... Mehr hat ja auch niemand behauptet.




Danimal schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nur, dass a) solche Anstiege in der Trophy nicht drin sind...



Und das ist ungemein beruhigend, danke! 


EDIT: 



Näthinator schrieb:


> Will Goisern nochmal bei Regen haben !



Und holla, das Wetterkarussel dreht sich weiter und landet auf.... Regen und Gewitter bei 27 Grad


----------



## Näthinator (8. Juli 2008)

hehe das wärs


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Juli 2008)

aber wetter.at sagt was anderes... mal schauen.. tee trinken und abwarten...


----------



## phreak007 (8. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> aber wetter.at sagt was anderes... mal schauen.. tee trinken und abwarten...



Stimmt, die Vorhersage fährt jetzt täglich mehrere Runden Karussell, um uns vollends zu verwirren 

Ich prophezeie jetzt einfach mal leicht wolkige 25 Grad bei zartem Wind.

EDIT:

Angeblich sollen die das beste Wettermodell haben:

http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&id=246&zf_f=1228&zf_c=at&zf_sday=Sat


----------



## texx (9. Juli 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Vorhersage fährt jetzt täglich mehrere Runden Karussell, um uns vollends zu verwirren
> 
> Ich prophezeie jetzt einfach mal leicht wolkige 25 Grad bei zartem Wind.
> 
> ...




das entspricht ziemlich genau dem, was die quasi amtliche zentralanstalt für meteorologie und geodynamik voerhersagt. sonne bis mittag, danach schauer möglich. ich würd sagen: ideales bike-wetter.


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juli 2008)

grad kam ne mail vom veranstalter mit der startnummer... cooler service..


----------



## phreak007 (9. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> grad kam ne mail vom veranstalter mit der startnummer... cooler service..



Bin die A266, falls man sich zufällig mal über den Weg läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (9. Juli 2008)

Ist es wirklich wahr, dass A 266, genannt Phreak, 40 prozentige Steigungen mit seinem Mountainbike erklimmen kann?

Das gibt es auf m MB.Marathon zwar nicht- aber: Absolute Weltklasse!


----------



## phreak007 (9. Juli 2008)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich wahr, dass A 266, genannt Phreak, 40 prozentige Steigungen mit seinem Mountainbike erklimmen kann?
> 
> Das gibt es auf m MB.Marathon zwar nicht- aber: Absolute Weltklasse!



Och nicht schon wieder...

Ja, das geht je nach Kassette für einige wenige oder auch ein paar mehr Minuten, aber nicht für 1000 hm am Stück. Gute Geometrie und Sattelüberhöhung machts möglich.


----------



## Silberrücken (9. Juli 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Och nicht schon wieder...
> 
> Ja, das geht je nach Kassette für einige wenige oder auch ein paar mehr Minuten, aber nicht für 1000 hm am Stück. Gute Geometrie und Sattelüberhöhung machts möglich.



Ich weiss, dass Du nicht weisst, was Du sagst.


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juli 2008)

dachte, die diskussion ist beendet, naja so kann man sich irren...



phreak007 schrieb:


> Bin die A266, falls man sich zufällig mal über den Weg läuft.



bin die a276


----------



## phreak007 (10. Juli 2008)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass Du nicht weisst, was Du sagst.



Sammelt sich jetzt hier die gesamte Versagerelite, die alles besser weiß und bei der kleinsten Steigung schiebt?

Im übrigen kenne ich Marathons, wo die Steigung gar bis zu 100 % (=45°) beträgt. (Mad East Challenge) Da habe ich dann aber wirklich niemanden mehr fahren sehen. Schieben war anstrengend genug.




junkyjerk schrieb:


> dachte, die diskussion ist beendet, naja so kann man sich irren...
> 
> 
> 
> bin die a276



Ich werde Ausschau halten 



EDIT: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steigung 40% = 21,8°


----------



## Näthinator (10. Juli 2008)

Du lädst die Leute aber auch immer dazu ein keine Ruhe zu geben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (10. Juli 2008)

Jungs hört auf zu streiten. Jeder der die SGT gefahren ist, oder noch fährt leistet mehr als die meißten Leute, mich einbegriffen, zu leisten im stande sind. Und da ist es volkommen Bockwurst wer wann wo wie welche Prozente hochgefahren ist. Ich wünsch euch allen das ihr durchkommt. Was mich mal interessieren würde was ihr so für Bike's fahrt. Fully oder Hardtail? Und ist jemand von euch Marathonman und somit im August beim EBM zugegen? Außerdem  nächste Woche kein Streit sondern spannende Rennberichte 
Kasebi


----------



## Danimal (10. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Ich bin den Marathonman 2005 mit Hardtail gefahren, das war auf den Strecken kein Problem. Heute würde ich wohl das Epic (oder ein Scalpel) vorziehen, vor allem auf der langen Runde.
Happy trails,
Dan


----------



## Näthinator (10. Juli 2008)

Ich fahre immer ne Hardtail Alu Hupe mit Sram X0! Reicht, hält und hält auch mal nen Sturz aus ^^


----------



## racing_basti (11. Juli 2008)

Die Marathonman-Serie bin ich letztes Jahr noch mit Fully gefahren - ging gut.
Dieses Jahr kam der Schritt zurück zum Hardtail - geht besser, zumindest für mich.
Die Anmeldung für den EBM (Long) ging gestern raus.

Also dann wünsch ich für morgen schonmal allen Trophy-Startern viel Erfolg, sturzfreies durchkommen und jede Menge Spaß!!! - Jungs, vertretet das Erzgebirge würdig!!!


----------



## phreak007 (13. Juli 2008)

Und, wie wars bei euch?

Hab in ziemlich genau 16 h gefinisht 

Wetter war ja saumäßig mit Gewitter und starkem Regen.

Wer hat hier erzählt, dass man für Goisern keine Fahrtechnik braucht?

Ich fand einige Abfahrten schon ganz schön heftig. Vor allem, da durch den Regen vieles enorm glitschig war...

Bike: Hardtail, richtung Leichtbau, Defekte: Null.


----------



## racing_basti (13. Juli 2008)

auch hier nochmal gratulation an alle finisher!!! 

hab ich jemals was von fahrtechnik in verbindung mit bad goisern gesagt? 

vielleicht hab ich das von letztem jahr bei der hitzeschlacht auch einfach verdrängt


----------



## tillo7 (13. Juli 2008)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuude phreak007,

wir haben kurz vor dem "Wanderweg" in Richtung Laufen geschwätzt. Wo hast du dich noch so lange rumgedrückt? Du hattest doch bei der Schleife über den/das Hochmuth (km 103 bis 130) noch Druck ohne Ende!! 

Die Bilanz meines Bruders und mir:
- pro Nase 16 Gel, 10 Riegel und ca. 15 Liter Wasser
- kein Defekt
- kein Krampf
- kein Sturz
- XTR-Disc bremst auch ohne Beläge noch sehr gut

Ach ja, wir sind nach 15:37 durchs Ziel - Punktlandung

Gruß

Tillo


----------



## phreak007 (13. Juli 2008)

tillo7 schrieb:


> Guuuuuuuuuuuuude phreak007,
> 
> wir haben kurz vor dem "Wanderweg" in Richtung Laufen geschwätzt. Wo hast du dich noch so lange rumgedrückt? Du hattest doch bei der Schleife über den/das Hochmuth (km 103 bis 130) noch Druck ohne Ende!!
> 
> ...



Ich hab ganz Weicheimäßig den Regenschauer kurz vor der Umrundung des Hallstädter Sees unter dem Vordach meiner Unterkunft verbracht und bin erst 20 min später weiter gefahren 

Glückwunsch an euch!

Mein Bilanz:

- nur 1 Gel (vorm Endgegner  ), dafür 8 Flaschen Wasser mit insgesamt 600 g Maltodextrin
- etwa ein Dutzend von diesen leckern Lebkuchen 
- eine warme Suppe in der Mitte von Endgegner (göttlich!)
- Kein Sturz, keine Krämpfe
- Null Defekte, keine Platten
- Marta SL zeigt auch in den Alpen Null Probleme bzgl. Fading etc.
- Kombi Nobby Nic (VR), Racing Ralph (HR) war perfekt, danke an alle Tipgeber!


----------



## mar1kus (13. Juli 2008)

FINISHER steht auf meinem T-Shirt und noch nie war ich so glücklich eine Ziellinie zu sehen.
14h01min hab ich gebraucht. Mein Ziel war 14h +/- 1h also auch bei mir eine Punktlandung. Besonders froh bin ich darüber das ich kein einziges mal am Berg wegen Leistungsschwäche absteigen musste. Nur ein paar mal weil die Strecke einfach unfahrbar war (zumindest für mein fahrtechnisches Können)

Die Gels hab ich nicht gezählt aber es waren einige. 
Defekte: 1x Plattfuß bei meinem Vereinskollegen. 

2x in den Regen gekommen, nach dem ersten Regenschauer in Weißenbach die Regenjacke beim Betreuer abgegeben weil das Wetter so gut aussah. Beim Einsteig in den Roßalmberg hat es dann wieder angefangen. Man hab ich bis ins Ziel noch gefroren. 

Wer war es nochmal der gesagt hat man bräuchte in Goisern kein Fully??
Also mit meinem Hardtail wäre ich wohl gestorben.
Fand die Abfahrte teilweise anstrengender als die Uphills, selbst meine Schultermuskeln haben abends weh getan.


----------



## tillo7 (14. Juli 2008)

Moin Mar1kus,

14 Stunden ist richtig stark - Respekt! Ich war vorher auch am Überlegen ob Fully oder Hardtail und war heilfroh, dass ich mich fürs Fully entschieden habe

Tillo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KommissarZufall (14. Juli 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> PS: Ist hier noch wer aus dem EBM-Madmission-Team (Beat Mad East)?



hier! ich! startnummer A268...
14h08min. 

sachma, wer warst du denn? du hast doch sichelrihc auch in der pension am fluss übernachtet, oder? so nen forumsname sagt mir grad gar nix....
(ich war der mitm schwarzen hardtail, rotes trikot, rucksack)

ja, war nen hartes stück arbeit. aber mittlerweile kommt bei mir nur pure freude durhc, gestern hatte ich noch ganzschön an meinen schmerzen zu knabbern... 

aber ich komm mir hier echt wie nen gelegenheitsfahrer vor, wenn ich eure trainingsleistungen so lese. längste tour dieses jahr müsste malevil marathon mit knapp unter 100km gewesen sein...ok, bie mir kommen noch einige ssp-km hinzu, die bringens dann doch mehr als schaltungs-km 

@mar1kus: wir haben uns bestimmt auf der strecke einige mal gesehen, wenn du so kurz vor mir ins ziel bist. wer warst du?
achso, hardtail fand ich jetzt schon ganz angemessen. nen paar abfahrten waren zwar ganz ruppig - meine arme merk ich heute auch noch. aber dafür haben die tierischen spaß gemacht....hardtail hab ich jetz nich als nachteil empfunden...im gegenteil, ich konnte bergab eigneltich alles fahren - nur nicht, wenn vor mir einer rumgestolpert ist und ich deswegen absteigen musste...


----------



## phreak007 (14. Juli 2008)

KommissarZufall schrieb:


> sachma, wer warst du denn? du hast doch sichelrihc auch in der pension am fluss übernachtet, oder?



Was für ne Pension am Fluss? Ich war im Gasthof Kunze (bei etwa 135 km kurz vorm See direkt an der Strecke).

Ich kann leider keine Trikots, Fahrräder und Fahrer mehr zueinander zuordnen...

Irgendwie kann ich mich auch nur noch bruchstückhaft an den Tag erinnern, fast wie nachm Suff


----------



## Tüte (14. Juli 2008)

Uns're Massenpension am Fluss war die Jugendherberge "Mörtelmühle". Ja, und Kompliment: Knapp 14 Stunden ist schon 'ne passable Leistung. Meine Leistung möchte ich jetzt mal nicht erwähnen, nur, daß wir in der ersten Hälfte doch ein ganzes Stückl zusammen gefahren sind. Bin auch für's SloMo-Team 30 gestartet (A263), hab' aber leider nix zu beigetragen. Seid ihr nicht erst nachts um eins vor dem Rennen angekommen? Hammer, wenn's so ist. Und Tiemo noch dazu mit 'nem bleischweren Bike & 'ner Starrgabel vorne dran. Krass ...


----------



## KommissarZufall (14. Juli 2008)

Tüte schrieb:


> Uns're Massenpension am Fluss war die Jugendherberge "Mörtelmühle". Ja, und Kompliment: Knapp 14 Stunden ist schon 'ne passable Leistung. Meine Leistung möchte ich jetzt mal nicht erwähnen, nur, daß wir in der ersten Hälfte doch ein ganzes Stückl zusammen gefahren sind. Bin auch für's SloMo-Team 30 gestartet (A263), hab' aber leider nix zu beigetragen. Seid ihr nicht erst nachts um eins vor dem Rennen angekommen? Hammer, wenn's so ist. Und Tiemo noch dazu mit 'nem bleischweren Bike & 'ner Starrgabel vorne dran. Krass ...



jetz klingelts....
ja, wir sind erst irgendwann nach 1uhr angekommen, irgendein bulgarischer lkw fahrer hatte uns noch unseren seitenspiegels geraubt....und einschlafen konnt ich auch nich, um 4 war ich auch schon wieder wach. jeder, der jetz rechnen kann, weiß, wieviel ich geschlafen hab^^
dich hatte ich auf der strecke tatsächlich einige male gesehen...die gings anscheinend nich so gut?

ja, und tiemo mit starrgabel is mal wieder wahnsinn. total unklar. der mann aus eisen....


----------



## Tüte (14. Juli 2008)

will ja nicht behaupten, dass ich immer so aussehe, aber schlecht ging's mir eigentlich nicht so sehr. da war ich die jahre zuvor schon deutlich näher an der kotzgrenze. nur hatte ich wahnsinnig bammel vor diesem 1000hm-anstieg & schon arg durchgesessenes sitzfleisch. und weil der 14uhr-kontrollpunkt so schön nah an unserer unterkunft lag, hab' ich mich kurzerhand für die restlichen 70km als nicht fit genug erklärt und bin dort durch ausstieg günstigerweise der nächsten regenwand entgangen. naja, wie sagte vor kurzem noch jens lehmann: "der konjunktiv ist der feind des verlierers, deshalb nutzt jetzt auch kein hätte, wenn und aber."


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. Juli 2008)

mar1kus schrieb:


> FINISHER steht auf meinem T-Shirt und noch nie war ich so glücklich eine Ziellinie zu sehen.
> 14h01min hab ich gebraucht. Mein Ziel war 14h +/- 1h also auch bei mir eine Punktlandung. Besonders froh bin ich darüber das ich kein einziges mal am Berg wegen Leistungsschwäche absteigen musste. Nur ein paar mal weil die Strecke einfach unfahrbar war (zumindest für mein fahrtechnisches Können)



na also 

schöne mtb - strecke gell ?

und bei so schönem wetter wie 2007 hättest du auch die von mir getippten 12,5-13,5h geschafft...

nächstes Jahr bin ich auch wieder am Start...(Ziel 12h )

joe


----------



## mar1kus (14. Juli 2008)

hallo,

hatte mein rot-gelbes vereinstrikot an und war auf nem silbernen cannondale scalpel mit lefty und roten crossmaxx unterwegs. startnr. a298. 
hab mir grad mal die bilder von dir angeschaut. 100%ig sicher bin ich mir nicht ob ich dich unterwegs gesehen habe. kannst dir ja mal meine bilder anschauen und mir dann sagen ob wir uns gesehen haben oder nicht.

mir gehts mittlerweile auch wieder recht gut. die rücken-, handgelenks-und fußschmerzen sind weg. die beine meckern auch nur noch wenn es ne treppe rauf geht. der ar_ch hat, dank ner halben tube sixuts gesäßcreme, glücklicherweise weder vor noch nachdem rennen weh getan. 
ich glaub morgen fahr ich mal locker ne stunde mit dem rennrad.

für den fall das ich nächstes jahr nochmal starte
vorne nobby nic 2,25 und hinten 2,1


----------



## GiselaMakowski (15. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich fehlt nur eins, aber das gravierend: die hm-Angabe auf'm Finisher T-Shirt! Weil 209km fahren kann ja jeder ... 
also ich schreib dem Veranstalter, sie sollen 2009 wieder die hm draufdrucken! Und dann fahr ich's unter 14h und ohne drei Platten ...
bis nächstes Jahr

Giselle


----------



## tillo7 (15. Juli 2008)

Moin Giselle,

du warst ja wirklich vom Pech verfolgt!! Wir haben dich auf den ersten 100km mehrfach mit Plattfuß gegen die Fahrrichtung gesehen, um uns kurz später wieder von dir überholen zu lassen 

Noch krasser fanden wir aber deine "Bergabperformance" - Hut ab!!!

Gruß

Tillo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (15. Juli 2008)

giselle schrieb:


> Eigentlich fehlt nur eins, aber das gravierend: die hm-Angabe auf'm Finisher T-Shirt! Weil 209km fahren kann ja jeder ...
> also ich schreib dem Veranstalter, sie sollen 2009 wieder die hm draufdrucken! Und dann fahr ich's unter 14h und ohne drei Platten ...
> bis nächstes Jahr
> 
> Giselle



Die 7000 hm hätte ich auch gerne auf dem T-Shirt gehabt.

Eine Häufung von Platten riecht immer verdächtig nach entweder viel zu viel oder viel zu wenig Druck im Reifen...


----------



## Näthinator (15. Juli 2008)

giselle schrieb:


> Eigentlich fehlt nur eins, aber das gravierend: die hm-Angabe auf'm Finisher T-Shirt! Weil 209km fahren kann ja jeder ...
> also ich schreib dem Veranstalter, sie sollen 2009 wieder die hm draufdrucken! Und dann fahr ich's unter 14h und ohne drei Platten ...
> bis nächstes Jahr
> 
> Giselle



Fährst Du das Rennen für Dich oder die anderen ???


----------



## Themar7 (15. Juli 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Die 7000 hm hätte ich auch gerne auf dem T-Shirt gehabt.
> 
> Eine Häufung von Platten riecht immer verdächtig nach entweder viel zu viel oder viel zu wenig Druck im Reifen...



Hehe ich hab das Finisher-T-Shirt vom letzten Jahr, da sind km und hm drauf.
Dieses Jahr hab ich bei 140km und 5000hm den Blinker gesetzt und bin nach der Jochwand ausgestiegen...War muskulär ein bischen schlapp dieses Jahr

Grüße von der A325!


----------



## phreak007 (15. Juli 2008)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Hehe ich hab das Finisher-T-Shirt vom letzten Jahr, da sind km und hm drauf.
> Dieses Jahr hab ich bei 140km und 5000hm den Blinker gesetzt und bin nach der Jochwand ausgestiegen...War muskulär ein bischen schlapp dieses Jahr
> 
> Grüße von der A325!



Ich hatte an dem Punkt auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt auszusteigen, aber primär wegen dem Gewitter in den Bergen... Ist ja nicht ganz ungefährlich, in so ne Gewitterwolke quasi reinzufahren.

Weil die Frage auch per PM aufkam:

Ja, ich habe gefinisht und auch das Finisher-Shirt bekommen 
Zeit waren offiziell 16 h 10 sec. Obwohl mein Betreuer meinte, als ich durchs Ziel kam standen 15 h 59 min 30 sec auf der Anzeigetafel 

Das ist ja das erste Marathon-Shirt, was ordentlich sitzt. Sehr erfreulich! Die meisten anderen sind ja quasi Modell "Kartoffelsack"...

Irgendwie tauche ich in der Slowmotion-Auswertung nicht als Teamfahrer auf. Liegt das an den 10 sec zuviel? Bekomme ich da trotzdem den Conti Reifen (wir waren Platz 4 in der SlowMo-Wertung)? Wird der zugeschickt oder wie läuft das?


----------



## mar1kus (16. Juli 2008)

also ich finde das shirt ok, unter biker weiß jeder was gemeint ist und nicht biker können meist auch nix mit den höhenangaben anfangen.

zu den platten:
in vielen abfahrten hats so dicke steine gehabt, ein wunder das es nicht noch viel mehr platten gab. wir haben extra langsam gemacht, da ein platten mehr zeit kostet als die abfahrt sicher zu nehmen.


----------



## s_works (17. Juli 2008)

... zumals laut Polar eh nur ein 6000 und ein paar zerquetschte waren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksmith (17. Juli 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Das ist ja das erste Marathon-Shirt, was ordentlich sitzt. Sehr erfreulich! Die meisten anderen sind ja quasi Modell "Kartoffelsack"...



Das von der B-Strecke (hat 'n Kumpel von mir) ist nicht so schick, es ist im regulären T-Shirt Schnitt; die 209er sind ja "Slim Fit".

Übrigens, ich glaube den letzten Berg sind wir ein Stück zusammengefahren, Du warst dann weg und an der letzten Verpflegung habe ich mir zwei heiße Tee reingezogen. Da sind die andern wohl alle durchgefahren.


----------



## phreak007 (17. Juli 2008)

blacksmith schrieb:


> Das von der B-Strecke (hat 'n Kumpel von mir) ist nicht so schick, es ist im regulären T-Shirt Schnitt; die 209er sind ja "Slim Fit".
> 
> Übrigens, ich glaube den letzten Berg sind wir ein Stück zusammengefahren, Du warst dann weg und an der letzten Verpflegung habe ich mir zwei heiße Tee reingezogen. Da sind die andern wohl alle durchgefahren.



Skandalös 

Mir hat man an der vorletzten Verpflegung beim 19:30 Zeitlimit gesagt, sie hätten nix warmes. Ich war durchgefrohren und völlig durchnässt vom Regenschauer auf 1500 m in der Kälte und der anschließenden Abfahrt. Da wäre was warmes toll gewesen... An der letzten Labe bin ich dann auch durchgefahren, wollte nur noch in Ziel.

Was hattest du für ne Startnummer, vielleicht erkenne ich dich auf den Bildern wieder?!


----------



## phreak007 (17. Juli 2008)

s_works schrieb:


> ... zumals laut Polar eh nur ein 6000 und ein paar zerquetschte waren....



Mein Garmin zeigt auch nur 6200 hm. Was aber auffällt, ist, dass z.B. der letzte kleine 80 hm Anstieg gar nicht mit auf der Aufzeichnung drauf ist. Vielleicht hängt das mit dem begrenzten Speicherplatz zusammen, da so ein 16 h Track doch recht lang ist und die Geräte dann vielleicht einfach kürzen / überschreiben, wenn der Platz knapp wird...

Werden schon 7000 hm sein. Das hat mir auch die MagicMaps Topo Österreich Karte ausgespuckt, als ich den Track eingezeichnet habe.


----------



## s_works (17. Juli 2008)

nein Platz hat der CS 600 im 5 Sek Takt genug. Aber Diskrepanzen bei den Höhenmetern gibts bei jedem Marathon der mittels GPS vermessen und mit barometrischen Höhenmessern nachgefahren wird. Mir war's ehrlich gesagt egal.


----------



## blacksmith (18. Juli 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Startnummer



A286


----------



## phreak007 (18. Juli 2008)

blacksmith schrieb:


> A286



Ja, wir sind mal ein Stück zusammen gefahren, ich erinnere mich


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Juli 2008)

so, nach einer woche finale ligure nach der trophy melde ich mich auch mal wieder zurück, sind die strecke vorsichtig angegangen und haben in 14h57min gefinished. nur das trikot war wirklich ne ernüchterung... wo zum teufel sind die hm-angaben????


----------



## GiselaMakowski (20. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, nach einer woche finale ligure nach der trophy melde ich mich auch mal wieder zurück, sind die strecke vorsichtig angegangen und haben in 14h57min gefinished. nur das trikot war wirklich ne ernüchterung... wo zum teufel sind die hm-angaben????




Gell! Die vermiss ich auch - hab an die Veranstalter gemailt und gemault, dass sie's nächstes Jahr wieder auffidruckn - je mehr Leut das auch machen, desto wahrscheinlicher wird's, dass sie das nächstes Jahr wieder mit hm Angabe machen. Und 2009 sind wir außerdem alle schneller!


----------



## Danimal (21. Juli 2008)

Oh mein Gott. Finisher-Trikots benutze ich höchstens zum Ketteputzen... sowas zieht man doch nicht an!!!

D.


----------



## phreak007 (21. Juli 2008)

Danimal schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott. Finisher-Trikots benutze ich höchstens zum Ketteputzen... sowas zieht man doch nicht an!!!
> 
> D.



Jeder wie er meint...

Ich finde das Shirt eigentlich ganz stylisch und auch endlich mal ordentlich geschnitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (21. Juli 2008)

Danimal schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott. Finisher-Trikots benutze ich höchstens zum Ketteputzen... sowas zieht man doch nicht an!!!
> 
> D.



na dann fahr mal die trophy und finishe und dann mach mir bitte ein bild von dir, wie du mit deinem finisher-t-shirt deine kette putzt... nur zu...


----------



## Näthinator (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich zieh die auch nie an ! Find das irgendwie affig mit so nem T-Shirt auf nem Bikevent oder draussen rumzurennen. Zuhause auf der Couch ok, aber draussen, ne ist nix für mich!

Ich schmunzel Ehrlich gesagt auch immer über die Leute die mit stolzer Brust das Finischer T-Shirt tragen ^^. 

Aber wie gesagt jeder Jeck ist anders!


----------



## Danimal (21. Juli 2008)

Kann Näthis Einstellung nur unterstreichen. Ich ziehe auch keine Alpencross, Crist-Alp, Garmisch-Classics, Singlespeed-Marathon oder 24h-Finisher-Shirts an. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich die Tatsache, irgendwie im Ziel angekommen zu sein, bei 99% der Rennen als total belanglos erachte. Wenn, dann müsste die Zeit mit draufstehen (und das gilt auch für die Trophy).

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## GiselaMakowski (22. Juli 2008)

Jeder wie es ihm gefällt, sagte schon Shakespeare ...
und Spaß auf den Rennen ham wir alle!


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Juli 2008)

grünau... ich zieh die shirts auch so gut wie nie an, aber ne nette erinnerung sind sie halt doch... vor allem eines für solch ein rennen wie die trophy

@giselle: nächstes mal hast du bestimmt auch kettenöl dabei oder? kupfermark hat dir ja deine kette geölt gehabt, falls du dich erinnerst...


----------



## kupfermark (22. Juli 2008)

@giselle: genau, nächstes mal wird alles besser: Mit Öl, ohne Platten und für Dich noch ein Platz auf dem Stockerl 
Wir sind letzte Woche die 24h-Strecke in Finale abgefahren. Muß beim Rennen ja schon der Hammer sein, hab einen Anlieger mal falsch genommen und mich hats gleich abgelegt.. Respekt, wenn Du das heil durchgestanden hast!

Hoffentlich gabs dafür auch ein cooles Finisher-Shirt


----------



## GiselaMakowski (23. Juli 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @giselle: genau, nächstes mal wird alles besser: Mit Öl, ohne Platten und für Dich noch ein Platz auf dem Stockerl
> Wir sind letzte Woche die 24h-Strecke in Finale abgefahren. Muß beim Rennen ja schon der Hammer sein, hab einen Anlieger mal falsch genommen und mich hats gleich abgelegt.. Respekt, wenn Du das heil durchgestanden hast!
> 
> Hoffentlich gabs dafür auch ein cooles Finisher-Shirt



Hallo, das find ich ja nett, dass man sich übers Bikeboard wieder trifft.  Nochmal 1000dank fürs Kettenöl, nächstes Mal hab ich's dabei und werd außerdem tubeless fahren! 
Finale war ich im 4er Team, das war ziemlich lustig, kann ich echt empfehlen und fürs Rennen wird die Strecke schon so präpariert, dass sie ordentlich fahrbar ist, ausgeschwemmte Stücke werden mit Sand aufgeschüttet - vom DAV gibt's in der Woche davor ein Freeride-Trainingscamp mit entsprechender Könnenseinteilung, soll richtig gut sein, werd ich nächstes Jahr auch mitmachen, vielleicht seid ihr auch dabei in Finale 09?! Das Wetter ist da jedenfalls immer bestens!

Seid ihr auch die Trails von den Windmühlen runter? Finale hat da ja echt was zu bieten (aber immer hübsch Protektoren anziehen...)


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Juli 2008)

@giselle: jau, sind die trails von der nato-base gefahren, waren echt traumhaft, wenn auch der eine im unteren bereich sehr bescheiden war... und dornen hatte es en masse.


----------



## spudi (9. Oktober 2008)

Sagt mal, wartet noch jemand außer mir auf die DVD zur Trophy 2008?
Wie lange dauert es eigentlich, bis die mal fertig ist und geliefert wird??
Auf Mails an den Organisator bekomme ich keine Antwort.

Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GiselaMakowski (9. Oktober 2008)

Wahrscheinlich bist der einzige - deswegen dauert's so lang ....


----------

